# ter dor de cotovelo



## maria.rosaria6

tenho de criar uma situação onde poder usar a expressão  'ter dor de cotovelo'  ajudas-me? Obrigada


----------



## Carfer

Pilar criticou muito o meu vestido /(disse muito mal do meu vestido). Ela tem é dôr de cotovelo!

( no sentido de que Pilar disse mal do vestido, não porque ele fosse feio, mas por despeito, por inveja)

Boa sorte com o trabalho

Carfer


----------



## Vinny Ribeiro

No Brasil nós usamos essa expressão nesse contexto, mas se diz também que alguém tem "dor de cotovelo" quando seu/sua namorada(o) o dá um pé na bunda. Ou seja, 

- Fulano está com _aquela _dor de cotovelo! A namorada o deixou ontem e já está saindo com seu melhor amigo. 

A expressão, creio eu, vem do facto de que quando alguém está na fossa, ele(a) vai pro bar e bebe todas enquanto apoiando seus cotovelos no balcão, dai vem a dor nos cotovelos. ^^


----------



## Outsider

Que engraçado, parece que há diferenças entre o significado desta expressão em Portugal e no Brasil! Por aqui, "dor de cotovelo" é inveja. Não sei de onde vem a expressão.


----------



## Desastre

Aparentemente o Vinny já viu a expressão sendo utilizada das duas formas. Na minha experiência, só conheço _dor de cotovelo _como desgosto amoroso, mesmo.


----------



## liviabergonzi

Que estranho..  estou surpresa com os comentários desse tópico. Eu sou brasileira e só conheço a expressão como sinônimo de inveja. Pode ser que seja uma diferença regional então, podendo essa expressão adquirir sentidos distintos. Para mim, 

estar com dor de cotovelo = estar com inveja

Por exemplo, na seguinte situação:

O pai deu um carro para a irmã mais velha e a irmã mais nova ficou com dor de cotovelo, porque também queria um carro e não ganhou.


----------



## Vinny Ribeiro

Sim, como eu disse anteriormente, no Brasil, esses dois sentidos são empregados. Em Vitória, minha cidade natal, na maioria das vezes se usaria a expressão para referir-se ao sentimento pós-namoro (mais conhecido como fossa). Já no caso de São Paulo, onde eu vivi por algum tempo, já não se ouve essa expressão tomando o mesmo sentido.


----------



## Vanda

Na minha região como na do Vinny, dor de cotovelo é estar sofrendo por causa de um amor frustrado, principalmente.


----------



## Outsider

Estive pensando nesta expressão, com dois significados tão diferentes. Penso que vem da imagem de alguém a apoiar a cabeça nos cotovelos.

Se uma pessoa apoia a cabeça nos cotovelos, pode ser porque para chorar, porque está triste -- daí o sentido de desgosto amoroso. Mas também pode ser para ficar à janela olhando para o quintal do vizinho -- daí o sentido de inveja. 

O que acham?


----------



## Vanda

Matou a pau, Out. Veja aqui a explicação da origem da expressão:


> A expressão teve origem nas cenas de pessoas sentadas em bares, com os cotovelos apoiados no balcão bebendo e chorando um amor perdido.  Então, de tanto ficar naquela posição, as pessoas ficavam com dores no cotovelo. Atualmente, é muito comum utilizar essa expressão para designar o despeito provocado pelo ciúme ou a tristeza causada por uma decepção amorosa.


----------



## breezeofwater

Já agora, alguém conhece equivalementes em inglês e francês?
Many thanks! Merci beaucoup!
BW


----------



## Vanda

Oi Breeze, vi traduzido como 
* eat your heart out* (for somebody/something)(especially British English) to feel very unhappy, especially because you want somebody/something you cannot have _I'm not going to mope at home, eating my heart out for some man.

e no fórum francês encontrei: _j'epere tu t'en mords les doits


----------



## Nanon

Oi Vandinha e Breezinha ,

Neste fio do fórum francês-inglês há várias propostas para _to eat one's heart out_, principalmente com o sentido da tristeza ou do despeito (_se ronger, se miner le c__œur_), mas também no contexto da inveja. Não é lá muito metafórico, mas, por enquanto, isto é o que achei.
S'en mordre les doigts é arrepender-se.


----------



## Archimec

Em inglês parece-me que "sour grapes" seria uma possibilidade.


----------



## Outsider

Nenhuma dessas expressões está ligada a desgosto amoroso...


----------



## breezeofwater

Obrigada Manon e Archimec.
Querida Manon, ja ouviste mesmo dizer "s'en mordre" les doigts" neste sentido? 
Eu conheço bem essa expressão mas nunca ligada ao síndrome do cotovelo. 
Obrigadinha!
BW


----------



## Nanon

breezeofwater said:


> Querida Manon, ja ouviste mesmo dizer "s'en mordre" les doigts" neste sentido?



Acho que o sentido é diferente. "S'en mordre les doigts" está ligado a auto-punição. Para isso tem que haver culpabilidade.


----------



## alFarrob

Sempre me lembro de ouvir essa expressão e aplicada a ambas as situações aqui referidas, desgosto amoroso, particularmente o ciúme, e inveja em geral.


----------



## xiskxisk

Para mim dor de cotovelo é inveja no sentido de alguém ter conseguido algo que era para nós ou que nós queríamos.

Ele tem é dor de cotovelo por não ter sido ele o escolhido.
Só estão a reclamar do árbitro porque têm dor de cotovelo por não terem ganhado o jogo.


----------



## breezeofwater

Ora aqui está uma bela explicação de “dor de cotovelo”:
_Dor de cotovelo é uma expressão popular que significa tristeza, decepção, frustação, forte depressão moral. A expressão "dor de cotovelo" é usada para demonstrar um momento de tristeza por se ter perdido a pessoa amada, ou quando não se tem o seu sentimento de amor correspondido, ou quando foi abandonado e trocado por outra pessoa. A expressão é também usada em momentos de inveja ou ciúme quando alguém que lhe é próximo consegue vantagens ou promoções deixando-o para trás, “com dor de cotovelo”. A expressão popular “dor de cotovelo” pode ter a sua origem, literalmente, na dor que se sente ao levar-se uma pancada no cotovelo, uma dor forte e prolongada. Outra teoria é a dor que surge no cotovelo, por se ficar longas horas com eles apoiados na mesa de um bar, chorando as dores do amor perdido.

_


----------

